# New Shrimp Tank



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

16-gallons, using 90% tap water and 10% distilled water from walmart. The fire reds have been in the tank for a months and I see a lot of babies already. The CRS have been in the tank for one week.

There are also 8 chili rasboras in there, but they keep hiding in the back whenever I walk in front of the tank.

Unfortunately, I'm also seeing some hydras in the tank.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Try a spixi snail. They eat hydra.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

*Updates*

The "jungle" look wasn't working out, so I rearranged the plants. The Fire Reds are multiplying rapidly, I will need to cull them soon. The CRS have yet to produce any babies.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Can you post some setup details...

filter
substrate
kh/ph/gh/tds
plants

Also, is that a grape stem in the back of the filter?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

LTPGuy said:


> Also, is that a grape stem in the back of the filter?


Wow, i was just about to type the same thing LOL. i've never heard of putting grape stems in the water. or maybe solarz was having a snack wile rearranging


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kimchi24 said:


> Wow, i was just about to type the same thing LOL. i've never heard of putting grape stems in the water. or maybe solarz was having a snack wile rearranging


Yup, it's a grape stem. I thought it was a cool thing for the shrimps to grab on to and play with. The stems last a surprisingly long time in water too!

Here are some updated pics. The plants need a trim again. The rasboras have stopped hiding and now swim in the open more often.


----------

